# I Hate To Say I Told You So



## hopetocurl

Holy CRAP! That's so scary. My friend was the one attacked by a Cane Corso, in the fall... the family still has the dog.

But, wow...to attack the owner. You wonder 1) what the owner was doing to the dog...and 2) why the owner NEEDED 2 Cane Corsos. (When I was in middle school, my bff's dad had a pitbull... and it was trained to attack. If I went to her house, someone had to restrain the dog until I was in the house... in high school... Dad was arrested for dealing, and I don't mean cards.)


----------



## lily cd re

Holy heck indeed. Poodlerunner I hope this means an end to the dogs in that household. I am very relieved that your nightmares remained just that. I think you probably just bought a ton of street cred with your 17 year old. Being fast with those dogs wouldn't have been enough.

I hope the story of this makes the news big time and that it adds to the understanding that there are some dogs that are just not appropriate as house pets unless the owners are very experienced. These large guarding working breeds exist and have a history that has brought them into our society. While I respect that concept, it doesn't mean that most people have good enough dog handling skills to own them. I would never work with cane corsos, akitas or a couple of other breeds that just are too strongly instinctive guarders to be safe to be household pets for most people.


----------



## Poodlerunner

lily cd re said:


> Holy heck indeed. Poodlerunner I hope this means an end to the dogs in that household. I am very relieved that your nightmares remained just that. I think you probably just bought a ton of street cred with your 17 year old. Being fast with those dogs wouldn't have been enough.
> 
> I hope the story of this makes the news big time and that it adds to the understanding that there are some dogs that are just not appropriate as house pets unless the owners are very experienced. These large guarding working breeds exist and have a history that has brought them into our society. While I respect that concept, it doesn't mean that most people have good enough dog handling skills to own them. I would never work with cane corsos, akitas or a couple of other breeds that just are too strongly instinctive guarders to be safe to be household pets for most people.


There's NOTHING in the newspaper! 

Yes, I do hope my teen now doesn't just think I'm a hysterical freak over things like this. He always asks me, "mom, why are you making such a big deal?" 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner

lily cd re said:


> I would never work with cane corsos, akitas or a couple of other breeds that just are too strongly instinctive guarders to be safe to be household pets for most people.


and you are an experienced dog person and you wouldn't deal with them. I guess ignorance is NOT bliss after all, eh?

pr


----------



## Countryboy

Poodlerunner said:


> There's NOTHING in the newspaper!


Newspapers act on tips from the public. I'll say no more. :angel: lol


----------



## Poodlerunner

Countryboy said:


> Newspapers act on tips from the public. I'll say no more. :angel: lol


You know, I dialed the number and while it was ringing, my conscience was having a battle. I am not that person who "calls up" on others... OTOH, it is my family's safety at stake, OTOH, I would not want my misery in the newspapers... and I hung up. 

pr


----------



## gr8pdls

Poodlerunner said:


> When they first got the Cane Corsos I worried and googled and lectured my family on being aware and how to defend ourselves. In reality though, I knew that there was no defending oneself against TWO Cane Corsos. My youngest is a track runner so he does have that defense. :afraid: We have walked up the block with tire irons loaded in the baby stroller. I was really concerned that someone in my family would be harmed by these beasts, almost to the point of being obsessed.
> pr


You have every right to be concerned. Don't think running will be defense. A Michigan jogger was killed last summer by two Cane Corsos.. 

These dog maulings should be publicized otherwise the people won't know how dangerous this breed can be.


----------



## Poodlerunner

gr8pdls said:


> You have every right to be concerned. Don't think running will be defense. A Michigan jogger was killed last summer by two Cane Corsos..
> 
> These dog maulings should be publicized otherwise the people won't know how dangerous this breed can be.


I know all about the tragic murder of Mr. Stysma who bled to death in a ditch... he knew he was dying too. Those Cane Corso owners are being charged with 2nd degree murder.

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wow, sorry that the man was injured, but better the person who brought those lethal weapons into your midst rather than an innocent.
I can imagine how relieved you must be to have those dogs gone.


----------



## Poodlerunner

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow, sorry that the man was injured, but better the person who brought those lethal weapons into your midst rather than an innocent.
> I can imagine how relieved you must be to have those dogs gone.


I don't know if the dogs are gone :afraid:

pr


----------



## hopetocurl

Poodlerunner said:


> I don't know if the dogs are gone :afraid:
> 
> pr


The dog that my neighbor had a run-in with is STILL there. And, the dog also bit the owner's wife on the leg.. so badly that she needed a walker to walk with for a while. GEES! Stupidity, people...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

What a scary situation!!! I am so GLAD that you and your loved ones both human and fur babies were not injured. While any one being hurt is sad, and I hate the thought of anyone being in pain... I am glad it was the owner not some innocent bystander who was just walking by....


----------



## PoodleRick

hopetocurl said:


> Holy CRAP! That's so scary. My friend was the one attacked by a Cane Corso, in the fall... the family still has the dog.
> 
> But, wow...to attack the owner. You wonder 1) what the owner was doing to the dog...and 2) *why the owner NEEDED 2 Cane Corsos.* (When I was in middle school, my bff's dad had a pitbull... and it was trained to attack. If I went to her house, someone had to restrain the dog until I was in the house... in high school... Dad was arrested for dealing, and I don't mean cards.)


Small penis.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlerunner said:


> I don't know if the dogs are gone :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> pr



Well that would be a reason to call the press - to make sure that the correct thing happens with the dogs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a scary situation for sure! I'm sure until you are certain those Corsos are out of the neighborhood you are still a bit worried! Hope they are gone for good!


----------



## ericwd9

For as long as there are stupid, poorly educated, poorly disciplined, drug taking anxious and unconfident people, there will be big, fierce, poorly trained, killer dogs. Education should be compulsory, free and comprehensive, for all! Only in this way will society minimise the sheer number of malcontented criminal missfits we have to live cheek by jowel with.
Eric


----------



## Mfmst

I agree something bad was going to happen with two Cane Corsos. I hope they are outta the hood for good! Nothing makes me angrier than being afraid in my own neighborhood, and we were until the owner with the pack of dogs, including two pit bulls, moved.


----------



## Countryboy

Poodlerunner said:


> You know, I dialed the number and while it was ringing, my conscience was having a battle. I am not that person who "calls up" on others... OTOH, it is my family's safety at stake, OTOH, I would not want my misery in the newspapers... and I hung up.
> 
> pr


I do take your point, pr... but it would not be your misery, I think. Local papers love a juicy, local story like this. And they will look for, track down, and talk to, closer witnesses than you. Even local reporters like to think of themselves as investigative sleuths... seeking out that one, viral story. My guess is that they'd slaver over a tip to a story like this. 

Local councils and officials can be lazy, not want to bother persuing the issue. Sometimes they need a little prod. You can keep some civic pressure on without really ever getting involved.


----------



## kayfabulous6

OH GOODNESS!!! how horrible!!!! That is so scary to have known that occurred so close to your home. I really hope that man learns to do some research on how to properly care, excersize and house a dog like that after this incident. Or better yet, have no dogs at all. No dog deserve to live life in chains. So sad.

As a journalism major in college I would be all over this story... Surprising to hear that no local paper has picked up on it yet. Not saying it's front page material but definitely deserves some light..


----------



## Streetcar

Countryboy, I think I know where she was coming from. I think dear Poodlerunner was putting herself into her neighbor's shoes, and paused and disconnected, realizing how she would feel were she and her family in the situation.

And I honor and respect that.

Just possibly--and gently--there could be a slight flaw in that thinking if over time the dogs are not 'sent away'. If the dogs are not released from their frustration in this plane and sent to the Bridge, others who are not the current owners could be put in terrible danger. For that reason, even given how hard it is to 'report' on one's neighbor, there could be serious consideration given speaking to the press, if local gov't. agencies do not impose euthanasia. And obviously, it would be further proof the neighbors do not think in the same way as Poodlerunner.

Imho, I would likely feel similarly not wanting to impose negative publicity on my neighbors; but if the dogs stayed in the home it would be no holds barred for me.

Just guessing and my reading of Poodlerunner's thought process may be way off.


----------



## Rachel76

Poodlerunner I'm glad you and yours are okay. 

PoodleRick I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## lily cd re

If no one shines light on problems then they fester. I understand the reluctance to report, having been in a similar situation twice in my current (and hopefully "forever" neighborhood). 

One problem involved neglected pit bulls. I had concerns about the relationship to the neighbors (and it is hard to have a lot of desire to help pit bulls), but in the end the welfare of the dogs seemed to prime mover and I called the local SPCA (several other people did also) and the dogs did benefit from the requirements imposed by the responding officer. Those neighbors have since moved.

The other situation involved domestic violence. Over the back fence one summer day (windows open all around) I could hear a major screaming match. I tried very hard to ignore it, but once I heard the sounds of blows landing and the woman crying more in pain than upset, I called 911. Before I dialed I went to the front of my house as far out of ear shot as I could get. The responding officers made her leave with them, she protested that they couldn't take her from her home (she was new girlfriend of owner, so not really her home anyway). She would have stayed in this abusive situation if allowed. Later I heard him talking on the phone saying he was glad the police had come since he really wanted the "bi&*h" out of the house anyway. That neighbor will be here forever since the home is where he grew up. Needless to say it was hard to make the call because he is clearly someone with a violently bad temper and he could easily kill me, BF or my dogs by shooting us from his upper deck or throwing poison meat over the fence. I could not allow the woman to remain in danger though.

We all have to choose on the basis of our dis/comfort about what is happening.


----------



## Countryboy

So... no report, to anybody... no action taken... nothing happens.

Is that the preferred outcome?


----------



## nifty

OMG what a horrific situation! And the fear you've lived with - just awful! Yes, teenagers often think parents are over reacting and you have experience that informs your cautionary talks with the family.

I agree with some others here - while I completely understand your reluctance to expose your neighbor's misfortune, this may be a matter of public safety as well as your own peace of mind, which is at least as important as your neighbor's embarrassment. I hope you will consider calling in an anonymous tip.


----------



## spindledreams

Actually the medical professionals that tended to the victim are required to report dog bites. Sigh Yes I know that for a fact and learned it the hard way when a jammed my RRs canine into my knee ( long story) and had to seek medical help. So YES there was a report written up somewhere. YES animal control would have gotten involved. 

Laws if pushed for need to be for dangerous dogs any breed not breed specific. My worst injuries and the most damaging to my mental health were not from a large dog but rather from multiple attacks from a Chi. Attacks that occurred in 4th grade and even today at nearly 60 I still bear the physical and mental scars from. ANY size or breed of dog can be vicious and they should all be treated the same way a one way trip to the vets if the attack is unprovoked.


----------



## mom2m

While I have some sympathy for the dog owner who was attacked, I am so glad that no member of the general public suffered from his poor dog ownership. 

Poodlerunner, if your area has a Facebook page (we do, I know of several others), that might be an appropriate place to note the incident. Or call Animal Control in your area and ask if the dogs are being returned (that might give you the option of voicing your opinion/request that they not be returned).


----------



## peccan

So not only TWO Corsos... but two siblings taken in at the same time?!? Lord, how irresponsible can people be?!


----------



## Poodlerunner

so, I thought about a lot of the opinions I got on here and I imagined a scenario where someone I loved was mauled by the beasts while I did nothing to prevent it... How would I feel then? So, I called all the newspapers and couldn't even get a live person on the phone. I left 3 voicemails detailing the incident and I still haven't seen anything in the paper. I know the doctors mustreport the dog bite and animal control must be involved. It's frustrating that I don't know anything more but hopefully this weekend I will see some neighbors that are friendly with the idiot dog owners and see what I can find out. 

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles

How about local TV News?


----------



## Carley's Mom

I understand how scary it is to get into anything with crazy people. There would not be a problem if the other person was not crazy.... We have a fence between us and the only neighbors that we have that are not family... and the house is for sale... it is scary to think about what could happen, hopefully it will be a nice family, but the unknown is always scary. All our other neighbors are family or lived here since I was a kid... I am lucky for sure that I have never been in your shoes . I would have to report it though, I could not just sit by and know that dogs and women/children were being abused.


----------



## Countryboy

Poodlerunner said:


> sSo, I called all the newspapers and couldn't even get a live person on the phone. I left 3 voicemails detailing the incident and I still haven't seen anything in the paper. I know the doctors must report the dog bite and animal control must be involved. It's frustrating that I don't know anything more but hopefully this weekend I will see some neighbors that are friendly with the idiot dog owners and see what I can find out.
> 
> pr


You did what you could, pr. It would have been easy for me, but it sounds like it's hard for you. So an extra special "Good for you!" going out.


----------



## lily cd re

Carley's Mom said:


> I understand how scary it is to get into anything with crazy people. There would not be a problem if the other person was not crazy.... We have a fence between us and the only neighbors that we have that are not family... and the house is for sale... it is scary to think about what could happen, hopefully it will be a nice family, but the unknown is always scary. All our other neighbors are family or lived here since I was a kid... I am lucky for sure that I have never been in your shoes . I would have to report it though, I could not just sit by and know that dogs and women/children were being abused.


Carley's Mom I totally understand how nerve wracking it is to deal with the idea of new neighbors. We have had three different sets in one house right behind us. The new people are nice and quiet. the others all were sort of disasters, but didn't own the home--were renting. The new people own. It makes a big difference I think.


----------



## Raysoflite

In the town next to mine a husky was lose last weekend and unfortunately attacked and killed a small dog. Stories likes these make me so sad. Someone on this thread had mentioned being a part of a Facebook page for your neighborhood. I highly recommend it. My neighborhood has one and we keep each other informed on all sorts of things.

When Ella was a puppy I used to carry a baseball bat when I walked her at night. So I don't think it's weird you walk with your weapon in a baby stroller  I get it. We live near a forest preserve and more than once coyotes have been abound in the evening. Thankfully, I've never personally encountered one at night, but apparently my neighbor saw one sniffing around in my front yard. However, I did see one running past my house in the mid afternoon. I stood stunned staring as I emptied my groceries out of my car.


----------



## glorybeecosta

I would have no mercy for a neighbor who had a vicious dog, as I had one with a pit bull. We fought like cats and dogs. They were in their 20's I in my early 60's but I did not give an inch. I was the wicked old witch and that was fine. I told the landlord, if that pit attracts me or my TP not only will I use the owners, but you as well, so you do what you feel is best. 30days later they moved.


----------



## Luce

Oops! Duplicate


----------



## Luce

When I was 16, I was asked to baby sit for a family I had not been to before. I was referred by a friend. I was going to be a little late getting to the house, called the woman, she said they had to leave on time but the boys would let me in. OK, when I arrived I heard dogs barking outside - had no idea whose dogs they were, or where they were, I just heard them. When I went in the house the kids were there, parents gone. The 2 boys were 11 and 5 or 6. At bedtime, the older one got the dogs inside, no big deal, and put them in the kitchen while I was helping the younger one get ready for bed.

Crazy as it sounds I went to the kitchen for something (crazy babysitters!), the door to the kitchen pushed in and I was met with the snarling of 2 German shepherds!! They got their noses in the open door and came after me! I kicked (barefoot) and ran like hell! Up the stairs to the bedrooms, the dogs at my heels, the younger boys door was open, in I went and shut the door FAST!! 

The older boy asked if I was OK, and said yes. He got the dogs back down to the kitchen, I went to the bathroom to check my wounds and they had bitten me 4 times and I didn't even know it!! I called my Mom, and asked her to bring some band-aids, told her the basics, she panicked, my brother drove her, I showed her the bites and she called 911!! I was bit on my upper thigh in front, the inside of my knees and on the ankle. 2 of the bites required stitches

The older boy told my brother I was lucky to get away, or I would have been mauled!! From an 11 year old!

Later we found out I was the 3rd or 4th sitter to be bitten!! We sued, and I think they were forced to get rid of the more aggressive dog.

If anyone before me had called the police, I wouldn't have been attacked. The dogs were attack dogs, they had babysitters to make sure the boys went to bed on time. Why they didn't leave the dogs outside for the duration of their evening is beyond me. 

We made sure this wouldn't happen to anyone else, it's our duty as human beings.

I'm glad you reconsidered and took action!


----------



## ericwd9

We see this problem everywhere. "My babies are perfect and can do no harm." " My son would never do anything like he is charged with." "He was always such a good boy." We protect our own!! But sometimes common sense goes out the window with parental love.
Eric.


----------

